

Zencoder joins the Heroku Add-on catalog - brandonarbini
http://zencoder.com/encoder-blog/2010/11/09/zencoder-joins-the-heroku-add-on-catalog/

======
stevedewald
Awesomesauce. The more Heroku Add-ons the better.

~~~
dawson
This is something I have been thinking about recently.

I'm about to start a reasonably large project in rails and I've been trying to
decide whether to host it with Heroku or Linode.

I've used Heroku before and I was really impressed, it's so simple to get
started and I reckon it would scale well up to point I needed to start
considering a dedicated solution.

My concern is, Heroku makes add-ons almost too easy, and in my opinion, it may
become [for me] a form of vendor lock-in. I say this because I could easily
see myself using several add-ons that I wouldn't otherwise, and many more that
could really improve the efficiency of my application. But, how easy is it to
migrate your application and attached add-ons from Heroku once you have
installed / integrated through their platform?

~~~
Janteh
All their add-ons are based on either open source or third party solutions.
You can keep using the open source solutions by simply installing them
yourself and the third party solutions all have API's or even gems to work
with.

~~~
brlewis
Right. This is more comparable to the lock-in you get by hiring than to the
lock-in you get with proprietary software vendors.

